# Difference between cvs and svn



## Alt (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi, im browsing freebsd source repos and i got a question: why cvs and svn respos so different?
Looking cvs here http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/
And svn here http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base/
Why there is no 'ports' and 'docs' in svn version? Or they mantained trough cvs ?
Best regards, Alt


----------



## phoenix (Jul 2, 2010)

Currently, only the FreeBSD source tree is managed via Subversion.  And commits to the SVN repo are mirrored into the CVS repo.

Ports and doc source trees are still managed via CVS.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Speaking of SVN and CVS, will ports, doc, and www migrate to SVN in the near future (like src)?


----------

